# Is My Pigeon Laying an Egg? Is She OK?



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a mated pair of pigeons. The female (Newbird) has had one clutch of eggs (which we replaced with false ones), but it was at our vet's office, so I wasn't there when she laid the eggs. She's probably due soon to lay eggs (she mated with her mate, Philly, towards the end of August / beginning of September). She's been acting normally until today, when I notice she wasn't moving much and has been tail bobbing. She's also closing her eyes and her mate is preening her. 

I would assume that she's about to lay an egg, but she she doesn't seem to want to stay in either of the two prepared nest areas that she and Philly have constructed in their territory. That could be because I bothered her somewhat trying to check whether she had laid any eggs (so I could replace them with false eggs). 

So I was just wondering if anyone knew whether Newbird's behaviour could be typical of a bird laying an egg, or if something might be wrong with her. Do you know how long it should take for her to lay the egg? Could there be a complication causing her to need immediate veterinary attention?

Thanks so much,
Howard


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry, I just realized that this may be more serious than I originally thought, so I'm going to try to re-post it in the sick and injured section. Unfortunately I don't know how to delete it from here...


----------

